# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Đổi máy phát điện HN

## robotec

hiện tại minh có 1 cái máy phát điện loại nhỏ xách tay, không dùng đến, muốn trao đổi lái món gì cũng được để làm cnc.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cho tí ảnh đê bác, em xúc,nhớ thẩy cái gì nhỏ vào để em so sánh nhá

----------


## diy1102

> hiện tại minh có 1 cái máy phát điện loại nhỏ xách tay, không dùng đến, muốn trao đổi lái món gì cũng được để làm cnc.


bác cho thông tin tí và giá nữa đc em quất, bác có xèng mua đồ he he.

----------


## robotec

để tối vế mới chup hình được.

----------


## tuanphung101

Mình cũng có 1 máy cũ.. Bạn có sử dụng hay không mình đỏi

----------


## Luyến

Em có đồ cnc muốn đổi máy phát điện các bác nhé ai có thì đổi với em

----------


## Sadsky

> hiện tại minh có 1 cái máy phát điện loại nhỏ xách tay, không dùng đến, muốn trao đổi lái món gì cũng được để làm cnc.


 M có cái biến tần bác trao đổi ko add zalo 01668866585

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có vitme bác đổi không

----------


## ngoinhahanhphuc

cho tí info đi bác ơi để anh em tiện ra giá

----------


## luuhang11111

Con máy phát điện này có  phát đủ cho bộ dàn âm thanh sự kiện 300 khách không ak? Em vừa mua dàn loa bên Khang Phú Đạt Audio xong =D

----------

